# Tropiflora Open House



## markpulawski

Looks like Sunday is the day for the Florida froggers to go to the Tropiflora open house, maybe we could meet at my house and go over together (I live about 5 minutes from the place). So far Dom and I are in, Amanda? Anyone else?


----------



## markpulawski

Sorry Dom we must have been creating a thread about the same time. The show hours on Sunday are 10 - 3, i would suggest getting there early. Also if anyone is looking for anything in particular I could go over on Friday and pick a few things up before they get picked over.


----------



## dom

hahah nice!! 


im down for sunday, i will probibly come down saturday night and stay at a friends house.


----------



## RachelRiot

I cant make it on Sunday but I will be there on Friday or Saturday. I am hoping to make it out on Friday. This will be our first trip out there so we are really excited.


----------



## Julio

Make sure you guys take lots of pics!


----------



## NathanB

I wish i could go. Someone take LOTS of pictures please


----------



## RachelRiot

I will definitely be there with camera in tow.  I should have some great shots when I get back.


----------



## BASSMS1726

I have order plants from these guys now a couple of times! They are a great group of people that like to help when you need it! Could you guys get some pics of some of the plants that arent in the cargo report along with the order number! I would really appreciate it!!!


thanks,
bassman


----------



## NathanB

yeah, just catalog every plant they have Rachel


----------



## RachelRiot

lol I will try and get some. I am not too familiar with what they have online but I will look it over and if I happen to notice something not listed on there I will def. snap a pic and grab the number.  I will be trying to keep a record of what I saw. Not sure how well that will go when my husband decides he wants to take pics.


----------



## Philsuma

aw man.....

I won't be back down south until mid April....


....all...the fun.....missing...everything.....not....fair..


----------



## gary1218

Which one of you guys is going to pick up the broms for ALL the rest of us


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Are they going to let you guys in to the sections which are usually off limits ?


----------



## dom

gary1218 said:


> Which one of you guys is going to pick up the broms for ALL the rest of us



how many you looking for, i know im getting a bunch


----------



## markpulawski

They just have a couple of areas that are roped off where they hybridize and propogate or have new stock, it is near the stuff for sale just not for sale. Nothing too much to get excited about, when you think about the size of the place there is plenty of for sale stuff to get excited about. 
Plenty of vendors with things like Bonsai, water gardens, all speices of Helenconia tons of flowering trees and any species of banana tree you could want....steel drums, tropical drinks....women with little or nothing on....ooops sorry wrong dream.


----------



## NathanB

> ....women with little or nothing on....


That would not be a good thing for most of the women that go to these types of things


----------



## divingne1

bussardnr said:


> That would not be a good thing for most of the women that go to these types of things


Unless they had hot, tanned, built shirtless men wearing very low rise jeans and flip flops. Most of us ladies wouldn't even realize the women were there.


----------



## Lilypad87

dont worry i can fill that bill divingne1  jk but i would like to head out there too mark, where is tropiflora exactly?


----------



## markpulawski

divingne1 said:


> Unless they had hot, tanned, built shirtless men wearing very low rise jeans and flip flops. Most of us ladies wouldn't even realize the women were there.


Candy I'm blushing, you just described me to a T...


----------



## JoshH

Corpus Callosum said:


> Are they going to let you guys in to the sections which are usually off limits ?


Actually, if there aren't alot of people around they always let me just go in all the closed up greenhouses and buy stuff. Then again they know I fly all the way down there twice a year just to handpick the plants.......There isn't much organization in there and your tripping all over the plants but it's worth it ;-)


----------



## Frogtofall

Its looking like I'll be working Saturday and Sunday all day both days. I wish I could get down Friday but I have no one to watch the puppies probably.

One thing that let me down the last couple times I went there is that they've shipped a lot of the viv type broms that I used to buy off to Singapore for the botanical garden there. There is still plenty to pick from though, just not as sweet as it used to be.

If anyone needs help, just ask me! I can help people find nice things for vivs. I'm sure you all know what I look like by now.

Edit: I mean to say... Those who asked people to photograph stuff that isn't in the Cargo Report are really asking a bit too much. Haha! The Cargo is LITERALLY maybe 1% of what they actually have there. I'm not even remotely joking.


----------



## beachbabe18509

I'm definitely down for going sunday, we can meet up before hand, meet there whatever, Im not picky... I just want to get some stuff.... not even necessarily for my tanks... and I get paid saturday!!


----------



## markpulawski

We will be meeting at my house around 10 on Sunday AM, Amanda will have a fist full of cash, but don't get any ideas as I will crush anyone with bad intentions. We will go over from there then back to my house to look at pics of the many dart frogs i stupidly gave up over the years, perhaps an early grilling lunch. So far it is Amanda, Dom and I to go over and have Antone discuss the many complexities that are Dischidia's. Anyone else???
Mark


----------



## Frogtofall

markpulawski said:


> We will be meeting at my house around 10 on Sunday AM, Amanda will have a fist full of cash, but don't get any ideas as I will crush anyone with bad intentions. We will go over from there then back to my house to look at pics of the many dart frogs i stupidly gave up over the years, perhaps an early grilling lunch. So far it is Amanda, Dom and I to go over and have Antone discuss the many complexities that are Dischidia's. Anyone else???
> Mark


Haha! Thats hilarious.


----------



## beachbabe18509

I'm bringing my camera tomorrow so I can post pics on here to make all of you who don't come feel bad


----------



## Otis

beachbabe18509 said:


> I'm bringing my camera tomorrow so I can post pics on here to make all of you who don't come feel bad


I think showing people what they missed will make them feel worse!

TAKE LOTS OF PICS


----------



## markpulawski

...pretty sure most of Amanda's pics will be of me in my speedo by the pool...and trust me you will all feel bad!!!


----------



## NathanB

markpulawski said:


> ...pretty sure most of Amanda's pics will be of me in my speedo by the pool...and trust me you will all feel bad!!!


bad for you?


----------



## Julio

so any pics from the event?


----------



## markpulawski

Some really interesting stuff was there but I don't think any of us brought a camera. Dom picked up a native Florida orchid, about the size of a nickel for $25, lots of great orchids, dwarf broms, bonsai (including a bonsai bouganvillia that was just gourgeous), water plants, ferns and lots of flowers and fruit trees. 
This show was a little smaller than others I had been to there, likely a product of the economy, Antone was there dispensing great terrarium worthy plant advice. Lots of fun but it was pretty steamy temp wise, I will throw up a pic of the 2 broms i picked up.


----------



## markpulawski

Neo Angel Face, 4 to 5" dwarf brom










Neo Mo Peppa Please, another 4 to 5" dwarf brom


----------



## NathanB

Nice plants


----------



## dom

ill post some pictures too as soo as i get a chance..

the nickel size orchid mark is refering to was the GHOST ORCHID,,soo stoked on this one !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RecycledAgain

Those look great ,,Is that all the bigger the broms get? (4 to 5 inches) I ask because I have what look to be the same in my yard , and they are giant.

Dan


----------



## Frogtofall

There are thousands of Neos. Many giants and minis look alike. You most likely have a similar looking landscape sized plant.

Where in central Florida are you?


----------



## NathanB

Who else went? Did you have a good time?


----------



## RecycledAgain

Im located in Orange City, half way between Daytona and Orlando on I-4

Dan


----------

